# Greetings from Germany



## tom268 (Dec 9, 2009)

Greetings, brothers.

My name is Thomas Titz and I'm a member of two lodges in Germany. I was initiated 1997 into lodge _"FÃ¼nf Punkte"_ #268 in Bonn. The lodge got renamed in 2007 and adopted its original name that had to be dropped after WWII _"Friedrich Wilhelm zum eisernen Kreuz"_. This lodge is a craft lodge in the Grand Land Lodge of Freemasons in Germany (Swedish Rite).

I'm also a member since 1999 of _"Bond of Friendship"_ #890, Grand Lodge of British Freemasons in Germany.

Currently I hold the IXth degree in Swedish Rite, which gives me the right to visit meetings of 32Â° AASR or up to KT in York Rite.


----------



## david918 (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome Thomas make yourself at home and feel free to join in and lets hear more about the Swedish rite


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome Bro. Thomas!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 10, 2009)

Great to have you.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome Brother Thomas. I think you will find good people and information here, and will enjoy it. Many of us are here like it is Lodge  I am sending you a PM also.


----------



## Scotty32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wilkommen


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome Brother Thomas great to have you on the forum.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it. I have enjoyed your posts already and please keep it up. The more we can broaden our views the better men we become.


----------



## JTM (Dec 18, 2009)

sweeeeeeet.  welcome to the boards!


----------



## Jay (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Brother , Hope you enjoy the site.I spent some time in Germany in the 70,s


----------



## Bigmel (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Thomas, hope you enjoy the Forum.  I spent a lot of time during 1980-1989 Mannheim-Heidelberg, Garmisch-Partenkirchen & I loved it. Wonderful people. I never met a stranger.  I would love to go back but am afraid that things have changed too much


----------



## tom268 (Jan 26, 2010)

Things change over time like everywhere. Germany at large does not change more than every other country too. But surely the situation on the US bases will be different with most of the troops gone now.

That is one of the grand problems of the American-Canadian Grand Lodge here. They have problems getting enough members. The GL of British Freemasons in Germany changed to attract Germans into their lodges, but I'm not sure if the ACGL does too. Many lodges of that jurisdiction have merged here.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 26, 2010)

My G-Grandfather was from Germany and was a mason... ! he came to America 1850-1860 area and I have some of his things.. ! all of his masonic pins, etc does not have the G in the middle but the all-seeing-eye.. ! was wondering if Germany was one Grand Lodge at that time..? my family owned a steel mill in Germany for 4-5 generations but it was taken over durning the war and some came to the United States. I know all his brothers and all the family were masons but would not have any idea what lodges they were from.. ?


----------



## tom268 (Jan 27, 2010)

The G within S&C is indeed not so often seen in Germany. We often put it into the blazing star and use S&C without something inside. Germany cosisted of several souvereign countries in the 19th century, so there are at least 5 or 6 grand lodges at any given time. It may help to know in what area he lived.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I know very little of our family histroy on that side, the other side was from the Czech Republic and was traceable.. ! I know the family owned a steel mill in the Ruhr Valley and were in-laws to the Knapp family ...? they were all in the steel business.. ! they made pots and pans and were taken over at the begining of the war and the family took a vacation and never came back... ! My grandfather was Max Ebeling ... or some paperwork shows Max Von Ebeling...? and the whole family were masons..? i understand from the family that all the Masonic records were destroyed durning the war...? did not find in any of his paperwork where the lodge was from or what town the family lived in.. ! the pins are all masonic and past masters jewels...?


----------



## tom268 (Jan 28, 2010)

There are almost 3000 Ebeling in the online telephone book, and surely about 800 in the Ruhrgebiet area. There are many lodges that do not survive WW2 or where reopened under a different name. So without further data, there is little hope to find the right lodge. I may provide more information on the pins, maybe you can take pictures and send them to me?

The only Max Ebeling in that timeframe I found in the internet is a geography teacher of higher grades in Berlin.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 28, 2010)

Max Ebeling was a military officer.. ? thats all I know.. ! thanks for the help.. ! kinda like smith and jones in America.. ! the whole family spoke German at home and we were always interested in the Country... ! The lodge they belonged to in America was around a town called Marble Falls and the open and closed lodge in German until the beining of the war.. ! then they had to re-learn the work in English.. ! yes will try to take a picture and send.. ! 

My son speaks German and worked for ABB whos corporate offices are in Germany.. ! He has spent some time looking for the family.. ! we plan on going to Czech Republic this summer on vacation and spending some time in Germany... ! My son is not a mason but what are the requirements on attending a lodge in Germany.. ? are there English Lodges in Germany...?


----------



## tom268 (Jan 28, 2010)

The requirements to attend lodge are the same as everywhere. You has to be a mason in good standing in your craft lodge and you have to belong to one of the mainstream GLs in the USA (in your case). Germany only recognizes 2 PH grand lodges, but all mainstream GLs. If you belobg to the AASR or York Rite you can visit those bodies as well, extending to the upper degree bodies of the Swedish Rite and the Old-Scottish Lodges and Inner Orient of the Grand National-Motherlodge "3 World Globes".

There are english-speaking lodges in Germany. There are lodges on the US bases that have almost no contact to the local lodges. But there are also english speaking lodges of british style and of american style. Those belong either to the GL BFG = Grand Lodge of British Freemasons in Germany or to the ACGL = American-Canadian Grand Lodge. You may not find those two grand lodges in your recognition lists, but they are members of the United Grand Lodges of Germany and you will find that one in your lists.


----------

